# Chromatic Fugue in D minor



## guy (Jan 4, 2014)

View attachment Fugue in D minor - Full Score.pdf
View attachment Fugue in D minor.mp3


I give you my first complete fugue. Review, please!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

In this Today's Composers category, presenting an audio link vs. a score can be the difference between many responses and none.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

PetrB said:


> In this Today's Composers category, presenting an audio link vs. a score can be the difference between many responses and none.


Not the way it should be. I try to listen to everyone's piece on here, regardless of score or style. Although as it happens, I can't listen to this one right now (lol)... But I will be later.


----------



## guy (Jan 4, 2014)

PetrB said:


> In this Today's Composers category, presenting an audio link vs. a score can be the difference between many responses and none.


That's why I did both.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Matsps said:


> Not the way it should be. I try to listen to everyone's piece on here, regardless of score or style. Although as it happens, I can't listen to this one right now (lol)... But I will be later.


Maybe a poll of how many TC'ers read music, and then also have the ability to read it and accurately hear it in their inner ear would be a revelation -- dude, you want your work heard, you need audio, the score is an ancillary plus for very few users here, methinks.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

guy said:


> That's why I did both.


Pardon me, one little tap of the space bar and I would not have misread your original posting


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

PetrB said:


> In this Today's Composers category, presenting an audio link vs. a score can be the difference between many responses and none.


ADDl: Pardon me, one little tap of the space bar and I would not have misread your original posting, i.e. directly found the ready to open MP3 file.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

This is in no way a fugue... You begin with what I thought was your first subject and then it disappeared altogether. I would suggest reading up on the structure of a fugue. You need to have a first and second subject. One in the tonic, and one in the dominant. Still, this piece really doesn't have a fugal texture or feel to it. Some of your writing was compelling, but I thought it lacked harmonic interest and drive.


----------



## guy (Jan 4, 2014)

pluhagr said:


> This is in no way a fugue... You begin with what I thought was your first subject and then it disappeared altogether. I would suggest reading up on the structure of a fugue. You need to have a first and second subject. One in the tonic, and one in the dominant. Still, this piece really doesn't have a fugal texture or feel to it. Some of your writing was compelling, but I thought it lacked harmonic interest and drive.


I assure you, It does not disappear until bar 26.


----------



## guy (Jan 4, 2014)

Here you go, in 1080p! (Sorry for it being out of sync, not my fault!)


----------

